# Farriers, is there a career?



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys, so there was an ad on the local classifieds about a 12 week farrier course...and seeing as Im stuck in a job I really dont like, I was thinking it might be cool to take. Just wondering if there is a career in it, or is it something most people do on the side? 
Any info would be great.
Oh, and in addition to this I would be taking the Equine Studies Program online from Guelph.

Thanks again.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

for my farrier it is a career and he has been doing it for more years than i can count. But even if it doesnt turn out to be a career for you at least you can do it on the side to make a little extra money, not to mention its never bad to learn all you can about horses hooves. This can actually save you a lot of money too, bc then you will b able to do ur own horses hooves and not have to pay someone else to do it. But thats JMO.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

yea! take the course!
cause think of it this way, if you have ur own horse, you dont have to pay for the farrier! you can just do their feet yourself :wink:


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool.
I wish I had done it when i was young and strong and sober. J/K
I mean young and strong.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

My farrier works at it fulltime and is always pretty busy. We usually have to book at least a week or two ahead for our appointments. I guess it depends on the horse population in your area. I'm near Montreal in horse central!

Edit: Not sure if you are interested in pricing but my farrier charges $35 for a routine trim and 30 if there are three or more trims. My horses don't wear shoes so I'm not sure of the price, but I could find out if you are interested.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If your young and have a really good back, go for it. Every farrier I know has been as busy as they want to be as a career. I think anyone learning the farrier work with shoes and then continueing with an apprentiseship in barefoot work would be in high demand.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

I think it depends on where you live. Around me you could definitely make a career out of being a farrier. Plus its always nice not to have to depend on someone else if you know how to do it yourself. I can't even count how much money we save by trimming our own horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> If your young and have a really good back, go for it. Every farrier I know has been as busy as they want to be as a career. I think anyone learning the farrier work with shoes and then continueing with an apprentiseship in barefoot work would be in high demand.


LOL. I'm 6'4", 53 years old and trim our mares....and have my bottle of ibuprofen in my tote right next to the hoof picks and rasps  Our mares are all very good, but it does make my back and legs sore, even after doing this for years.

Around here, there is definitely a demand for farriers, especially if you would be willing to take on the 1, 2, 3 horse owners. Many farriers avoid these because of the travel time/gas expense involved. 

...and, be prepared for irate owners. Horse folks can be very finicky people and often blame farriers for all sorts of problems.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies! I am in a contract position until March, so if I do decide to take it, it wont be until next summer.




> ..and, be prepared for irate owners. Horse folks can be very finicky people and often blame farriers for all sorts of problems.


I worked in customer service for 2 years, and work front desk in a dental office now, I think I can handle it!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, it can be a career, but it can take a bit to build up your customer base because mose of your customers will be word of mouth. Getting an apprenticeship with a local well-liked farrier will help get customers when you go out on your own.

Just be forewarned - its a very difficult job and very tiring on your back - especially if you have a full day of trimming/shoeing scheduled. And you always have to deal with the customer who decides to pull a muddy rarely worked-with horse from the field and expects you to perform miricles. If you think you can handle that, than you should be fine.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course it can be a career. The key is to be able to build a clientele and that will vary depending on what area you are in. I think it would be great for you to take the course if you can take the time off to do it.
If you were to decide you don't want to turn it into a career, it won't stop you from making extra money on the side. A skill you always have great use for.

Go for it!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

.A.j.
You are lucky when I had my horse, one farrier had to be booked eight weeks ahead. He charged $35 for a set of shoes with triming. I failed to prebook him and my horse was in need of a shoeing, lost a shoe or something. He sent me to friend and he was my farrier until I sold my horse.. They were also Amish, so you eithier had to take the horse to them or take them to the horse. A nonAmish farrier, cost $60, and didn't do as good a job. 
Both also trained horse as well.


----------

